# Hpr trainer near Bristol?



## richmondestates (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi viz owners, 

Does anyone know of a vizsla/Hpr trainer near to Bristol?

Thanks!


----------



## catskennel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi - I know an excellent gun dog trainer nr Malvern but not sure if that's too far for you, Cathy


----------

